
Nintendo Switch’s online service will cost less than $30 a year - artsandsci
http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/1/14474430/nintendo-switch-online-service-price
======
crooked-v
It doesn't matter how cheap it is. At any price beyond free, people will only
bother using it if it's actually comparable to the competitors in some way,
instead of Nintendo's habitually crippled limitations of random matches and
friend codes.

